

First Windows 8 ads leak - corporalagumbo
http://techit.co.il/2012/10/חשיפה-פרסומות-ההשקה-של-מערכת-ההפעלה-windows-8/

======
stock_toaster
I am surprised they put "use your familiar desktop" in there.

------
damiankennedy
I dont know what the people in these ads are doing.

------
nekgrim
Ads which are tutorials explaining how to use the OS. What a great idea!

